# Pictures for Encouragement



## rusty (May 23, 2013)

Specific gravity evaporated syrup, 95

Scale was tared in set to Kg, 2000 ml syrup from evaporation.

One liter of distilled water is 1000 grams, the liquid in the beaker weighs 2520 grams.

It's certainly going to be interesting to learn the contents of that beaker.


----------



## samuel-a (May 26, 2013)

looking good.
What are the results?


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 26, 2013)

Gill, I'm curious. What type hydrometer are you using that would read 95? I know it's not Baume'. The specific gravity expressed in g/cc is about 2520/2000 = 1.26


----------



## rusty (May 26, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> Gill, I'm curious. What type hydrometer are you using that would read 95? I know it's not Baume'. The specific gravity expressed in g/cc is about 2520/2000 = 1.26



I'm just fooling around, it's a salt hydrometer.


----------

